# Anyone Interested?



## LuciantheHugmage (Jan 25, 2018)

Yeah, it's been a while since I last logged in. Too long, really.

I've been considering returning for a while. Partially because I enjoy this type of thing, partially because I'm tired of being a hermit. I'm going to try to participate here more often.

I suppose that this thread is ultimately an interest check. I've been working on my first RP I posted here, Tales of Deities, even to the point of doing a D&D-like campaign of it with my friends. I would like to give it another go here, if any one is interested. It would function kindof like D&D, but using my own custom rules. 

I'm hoping that, using the rules I created in the version I did with my friends, I can make it go smoothly. I would be playing as a DM and as a character, but that's nothing new. I can keep the two separate.

So... if anyone is interested, then just say something. I can put up the new version of the plot, if anyone wants me to.


----------



## Zehlua (Jan 25, 2018)

I like diceroll RP, I wouldn't mind giving this a shot


----------



## Steelite (Jan 26, 2018)

I'm in. Just like the good old days.


----------



## LuciantheHugmage (Jan 27, 2018)

Sounds great. I'll get started on prepping the plot and rules for posting ASAP.


----------



## Little_Luna (Jan 27, 2018)

I'm Interested ^_^ I haven't done D&D in a while and having a twist to it will bee pretty cool.


----------



## SlyRiolu (Jan 28, 2018)

I've never done a D&D but I'd like to learn.


----------



## LuciantheHugmage (Jan 31, 2018)

Alright, I am finally ready to post the plot. I will be explaining the rule structure once we have enough characters. This RP will be limited to two-three participants, plus myself. The new thread will be posted shortly.


----------



## Steelite (Jan 31, 2018)

I'm up for it. Count me in, fella.


----------



## LuciantheHugmage (Jan 31, 2018)

Alright, here it is:
forums.furaffinity.net: Tales of the Deities


----------

